# [SOLVED] Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello
My external WD 1TB hdd's usb slot has broken and I was wondering where I could buy a new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter 
4061-705078-001 Rev.AB ?
which I can slot into the hdd and replace the old one.
All of my family photos are on there and any help would be apprechiated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*

All you really need is something like this:
Newegg.com - Thermaltake BlacX N0028USU External Hard Drive SATA Enclosure Docking Station 2.5" & 3.5" USB 2.0

You could also go with an external enclosure if you'd rather not have a drive dock.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*

Would this work?
*Oasis Desktop SATA Western Digital 3.5 External Hard Drive Adapter 1607P 4060-705078-001 - Western Digital External Hard Drive*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*

Why do all that? Just buy a new external case and put the hard drive in it so you can keep using the drive.
Newegg.com - Vantec NexStar 3 3.5" IDE to USB 2.0 External Hard Drive Enclosure (Midnight Blue) - Model NST-360U2-BL


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*

What is the part number of the large square chip on the 4061-705078 bridge board?

If the chip is an Initio INIC-1607P, then the data should be accessible via a standard USB enclosure. Otherwise, if the chip is an INIC-1607E, then the data will be encrypted, whether or not you have set a password. In this case you will need to purchase the original PCB from the same model external drive, and with the same capacity.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*

Thanks for your help on the matter.
I think I will look at a usb enclosure.


----------



## Shiggity (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy new oasis desktop 1607p usb adapter?*



Rich-M said:


> Why do all that? Just buy a new external case and put the hard drive in it so you can keep using the drive.
> Newegg.com - Vantec NexStar 3 3.5" IDE to USB 2.0 External Hard Drive Enclosure (Midnight Blue) - Model NST-360U2-BL


Do all of what? Since the hard drive is already out of the case anyway, it takes two seconds to slip off the old 1607P and put on the new one. I've done it. Then it takes another thirty seconds to slip the drive back in the old case.


----------



## TeflonDog (Oct 21, 2012)

I have got the EXACT same problem: I've got a WD 2.0TB external hard drive (WD20EARS) and the USB slot has broken off the adapter PCB. (With very little use I might add!) I've already got the case open (not much work) and just want to replace the adapter (Oasis Desktop 1607p) rather than get an external dock. The Initio chip is INIC-1607P. 

However, it looks like the docking station is cheaper (single docks ranging $28-$35) than the PCB ($44).


----------



## kamojamo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey, the chip that came with my WD External is the Initio INIC-1607P chip, on the advice of a post here I bought a USB dock and IT DOES NOT WORK - it asks to re-format the drive the same as if you plug directly in with SATA.

Also the board is called 4060-705078-001 on mine


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

@kamojamo, what was the original problem?

FYI, the following site lists Initio's chips and their functions. Notice that the "E" versions incorporate AES encryption but the "P" versions do not.

Initio Product Line-up:
Silicon Technology

INIC-1607P	SATA to USB Bridge Controller IC
INIC-1607E	SATA to USB Bridge Controller IC with AES

INIC-1609P	SATA to USB Bridge Controller IC
INIC-1609E	SATA to USB Bridge Controller IC with AES

INIC-1610P	SATA to USB and eSATA Bridge Controller IC
INIC-1610E	SATA to USB and eSATA Bridge Controller IC with AES

As for your present problem, if Windows had been unable to access the partition table in sector 0, then it would have seen your drive as unitialised and the space as unallocated, in which case you would have been invited you to initialise your drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> it asks to re-format the drive the same as if you plug directly in with SATA.


 The USB dock is working if it recognizes your HDD (same as being plugged internally to a computer) The Partition Table (the table of contents) has become corrupted on the HDD. Changing the adapter will not make a difference.
You can try and recover your files by using the free TestDisk I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------



## kamojamo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for reply fzabkar,

So my initial problem was same as OP's, usb socket broke off oasis circuit.

The initio chip in my case is the 1607P chip not E.

If I plug the wd external sata drive straight into the motherboard I get the same problem as when i use a new usb sata dock - it says it is in an unrecognized format and needs to be reformatted. Rather than just asking for initialization.

I've since ordered another circuit from eBay but wanted to post here that USB sata dock didn't work for me as I bought it after reading here.


----------



## kamojamo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for your info spunk.bunk,
Strangely enough, while I'm waiting for the new oasis circuit to arrive, i bent the broken-off usb slot on my old one back into shape and when i squeeze it onto the circuit in just the right place, i can use the external drive as normal. So is there something else on the oasis circuit that is making it readable?


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

@kamojamo, I hope I'm not mistaken about the INIC-1607P. If your drive is actually encrypted, then that would put a spanner in the works. The only thing I can think of is that you may have one of the newer products where the bridge firmware is configured with an LBA size of 4KB rather than 512 bytes. If this were the case, then Disk Management would have reported a partition size that was 1/8th of the total capacity of the HDD.

What is the model number and capacity of your external drive?

Can you show us the contents of sector 0? You could use a disc editor such as DMDE. Select your physical disk, escape out of the partitions menu and then select Mode -> Hexadecimal.

DMDE - DM Disk Editor and Data Recovery Software:
About DMDE (DM Disk Editor and Data Recovery Software)

Alternatively, we may be able to see the partition table and boot sector with Microsoft's Sector Inspector:
http://www.users.on.net/~fzabkar/SecInspect.zip 

If you extract the above archive to the one folder and execute the SIrun.bat file, then this will generate a report file named SIout.txt.


----------



## kamojamo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm happy to do this stuff to help you out with understanding it but I bought the new board and the old one is working with the usb bit squeezed together so i have got data off. So are you suggesting those things to do to help me with my individual case? Or is this a general thing to futher your understanding? I'm more than happy to help just you don't need to worry about my situation


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

Your feedback would be most appreciated. I see a lot of questions like yours and I would hate to be providing misleading information to other users.

To add to the confusion, I have since found the following eBay listing:
WD My Book Essential PCB 4060-705078-001 SUPPORT ALL Rev. Control Board | eBay

AIUI, My Book Essentials drives are encrypted, yet the chip on the bridge board is an INIC-1607P:
http://ec-part.com/ebay/wd/705078/IMG_0203.JPG

I'm wondering whether the listing is in error, or whether some Essentials models were not encrypted, or whether the INIC-1607P is capable of more than it appears.

BTW, congratulations on recovering your data.


----------

